# KA-T rev limiter questions



## tme1129 (Mar 26, 2005)

hey all, i just put in a call to XAT Racing in tampa, because im going to get a full turbo kit on my KA24DE. my question is, once i get the turbo kit installed, will my engine still have the rev limit of around 6500, or will that be changed with the new computer? if it does have the rev limit, i read about unplugging the 4th and 5th gear tranny sensors to undo your top speed and rev limits, would that interfere with the new turbo kit? thanks for all the help!


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

You need cams to change your rev limiter. A turbo will no have anything to do with that just increase you HP&TQ and your money.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

It depends on what you do to the bottom end and what kind of engine management you use. I think JWT can raise the limiter to 7300.


----------

